# New York City, 3 adults + 2 children, Nov 3rd-9th



## kamsau (Oct 15, 2013)

Please let me know what you can offer. I am mainly interested in Manhattan.


----------



## brother coony (Oct 15, 2013)

What dates are you looking to be in NYC, Sorry I just saw Nov 3 to 9


----------



## kamsau (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Brother Coony ;-) I am looking until November 2nd and will close this whenever I find anything.


----------



## Jennie (Oct 26, 2013)

*NYC hotel good deal--not a timeshare*

http://tinyurl.com/lnfvx55


----------

